# Update on Blind pigeon-is it pox?



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

I located the pigeon in a park-in Kerala-south India.When I found it it had one eye covered with flesh-caking.Still there was a small movement where the eye was inside.The other eye was OK. And it was flying little bit here and there.I did not know what the problem was, since it is the very first bird in my life. 

After I brought it home, the cake-like substance around the eyes started growing-very gradually and it covered both eyes completely. Now even though the bird moves its wings in flying action, it is scared to take off because it cant see. And there are swellings on the beak and head also. The swelling, when appears is red, then it starts to kind of dry, and becomes a dull yellow and hard.The vet says it is pigeon pox, and suggested to clean the swellings diluted boric acid, and gave a chloride pill, to be diluted in water and taken regularly. I went through sites on pigeon pox, it says it can cure in 4-5 weeks. He drinks 4-5 spoons of milk everyday.

Is it better that I wait and see?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Suraya,

The pigeon shouldn't be drinking milk, they can't digest lactose. You can feed him by hand with dried or defrosted peas, maize (or popping corn) or soaked dog biscuits. This video shows how to hand feed :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow. I have another on how to tube feed on the same site.

Pigeons need about 10% of their weight in food daily and 20 ml of water with no more than 7ml given at one time. If you dip his beak in water he will probably drink on his own.

I think you are right and that this is pigeon pox. Can you look inside his mouth to see if there is any internally?

Some of our members have dealt with really bad cases of pox and pulled the pigeon through, so I will leave it to them to explain what they did. I would be wary of using boracic acid.

In the meantime have a quick read of this link: http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/pox.htm

In his book "Fit to Win" Dr Wim Peters says "_No effective treatment against pox exists. Local applications of disinfectants or antibiotics will help control secondary infections and appear to shorten the course of the disease. Iodine solutions and tinctures are usually employed for this purpose". _*(Please note that undiluted iodine is too strong for pigeons, there are solutions like Tamodine (available in the ULK) that are specifically for birds.)*

Cynthia


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Thaks a lot,Cynthia. He was living on milk alone for the past week, but if it is not good, I am stopping giving milk and will try the grains.He is constantly shaking his head as if having a bad dream. Tamodine can be applied directly on the affected areas?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would wait until Trees Gray comes online before deciding what to treat her with. Trees knows a lot aboutnatural medicines which could be helpful in this case.

What are her poops like?

Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Pigeon Pox*

Cynthia has covered it nicely. Yes, Tamodine should be applied directly. Or diluted Betadine. Use a cotton tip (Q-tip) to apply it on his eye lids and to prevent it from getting on his eye balls. 

I would treat this pigeon with an antibiotic for the sake of his eye tissue during recovery. 

His dish of water should be deep enough so that he can dip his whole beak in the water. Since he can't see because of the pox covering his eyes you will have to dip his beak in water for him through out the day and put the seeds in his beak for him. He needs to stay well hydrated. 

The poor guy is in discomfort to say the least. 

Thank you for saving him and doing all you can for him.

Julie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Julie how are you doing? Nice to see you here.



There is a product that you can buy at a health food store, it is called Thuja Occidentalis, it is a homeopathic, that has worked well for treatment of Pox. They are tiny pills called pilutes, and you would give 3 twice a day for an average size pigeon, for two to three days, and then once a day after. It has been known to clear out pox internally in several weeks.

You can use Thuja oil topically on skin, but not on the eye itself. You can also use tee trea oil for topical application, but not on eye or near beak.

If you suspect any infection, you can use Colloidal Silver, a drop in each eye.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Hi Surya,
I would suggest that you take a look at the basic steps for providing care to a bird. You can find it here;
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

And some more here
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8755

The information given is very basic, but it is a good place to start if you are unfamiliar with birds. They talk about feeding and care which will help keep the bird alive while we wait for someone more experienced to come along and answer your questions.

Trust me, someone will be along real soon to help out more.

Alvin.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

alvin said:


> I would suggest that you take a look at the basic steps for providing care to *They talk about feeding and care which will help keep the bird alive while we wait for someone more experienced to come along and answer your questions. *
> Trust me, someone will be along real soon to help out more.
> Alvin.



Alvin,

Thank you for your input.

Just to let you know.... Cynthia and Julie are two of the most experienced rehabbers that we are blessed to have here on the forum, they both have had quite a lengthy history in rehab.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh I am really overwhelmed with the replies,thamks a million to all of you..After I read Cynthia's first reply, I was trying to get some beans down his mouth..He's scared.Poor little one.His whole head has swellings.Let me go through all these links carefully now..


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well said, Treesa. Surya-s, do you have access to natural products locally?
It's hard for us to know what you have available in your area.

It would probably be a good idea to treat w/Metronidazole or Ronidazole (they
both treat for canker so either one will do well) and if you can get in the pill
format it would probably be best. 

Other than that for now, supportive care, keeping lesions clean, good nutrition
and being in a safe place are the most critical items until the virus runs it's course. Yes, that would be about right in terms of the time frame.....4-5 weeks.

Have you had a chance to check inside the pigeon's mouth yet?

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia and Julie are two of the most experienced rehabbers that we are blessed to have here on the forum, they both have had quite a lengthy history in rehab.


It is kind of you to say that, Trees, but I have (fortunately) only ever had one case of pox (we don't have that many mosquitos here), whereas Julie has the relevant hands-on experience of this disease.

Cynthia


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi FP..
Yes, I looked inside the mouth,though not very deep.It looked OK, red like in young birds, but as far I could see, no swellings inside.
After an hour of trying I got him to eat one pea.He is simply refusing to open his mouth.Couldn't force more roughly, because as such he's in terrible distress, may be such shock will affect him very badly. Is there any way to feed him liquid food while nourishing him enough?
We do get a few natural products here. And Thuja occidentalis and Tomodine are available, but not metronidazole. I am keeping the surroundings clean, but mosquitoes are a big problem.He is not dehydrated, seeing his droppings-lot of water. But as Cynthia said, may be it couldn't digest milk, the droppings have some milky substance in it.

But I need to somehow get him to eat. And afterwards, if in 3-4 weeks if the canker will go off, that's fine,then.He's responding if I flash a torch to his face, so may be he can feel light-he's not blinded I hope.

Thanks again,
Surya.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Often, it comes down to simply having to bite the bullet and get the job done. If your fingernails are short, it's a lot harder to pry their beaks open. You can wrap the bird in a towel (not so tightly that they can't breathe) and then cradle the head in one hand while feeding it peas, corn and other seeds with the other hand. He'll eat on his own when he can see out of one of his eyes again in time. You just need to get enough down him for now to keep him alive that long because he's probably living on his muscle and body fat right now.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, and, yes, there are more liquid foods that can be used but due to certain necessities, it's usually done by way of "tube-feeding" where a syringe full of the stuff with a long tube is passed through the beak and down quite a ways into the crop and squirted in. I just don't know if you'd find the kind of equipment to make such an apparatus in Kerala. I've had a few friends from there, by the way.

Pidgey


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, and, yes, there are more liquid foods that can be used but due to certain necessities, it's usually done by way of "tube-feeding" where a syringe full of the stuff with a long tube is passed through the beak and down quite a ways into the crop and squirted in. I just don't know if you'd find the kind of equipment to make such an apparatus in Kerala. I've had a few friends from there, by the way.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks Pidgey.No, we dont get that equipment here..but liquid food he doesnt mind having from a spoon..Last night he had real trouble swallowing the seed I tried to feed and he became real scared.I was feeling terribly sorry.That's why I was thinking if there's some alternative,in liquid form, I can get him to eat that.

Good to hear You have friends in Kerala.There are a few of my Malayali friends there in London too.

Surya.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hi Treesa. Thank you for your kind words. 

Surya-s, try soaked dog food or smaller seeds. How is he doing today? 

Julie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Surya-s,

How is your rescue doing today? Turkey's suggestion of soaked puppy/dog kibble is a good one and very low stress for you and the bird. Metronidazole is also known as Flagyl if this helps. At any rate, the supportive care will be the defining therapy for Pox birds while the virus runs it's course.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Surya, welcome to the forum. I hope all goes well with your pigeon. I have only had one pigeon with pox and it took a while to clear up. You really need to bite the bullet though and open his beak to feed him. Soak some quality cat or dog food pellets and put small pieces to the back of his throat. The water from the soaked pellets should be sufficient water for him.



Treesa, in fairness to Alvin, if you will notice, there are only a matter of minutes between one of Cynthia's posts, Turkey's post and Alvin's post. He copied and pasted some links which he could have been doing while they posted. I interpreted his comments as referring to himself about someone coming on who was more experienced. Also, Julie rarely posts and he may not even know of her expertise.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all the care to all of you..

His pox looks like it is starting to dry up, though he's got small pimple like swellings on his head which still look red, exactly like pimples. He is ok when I clean the swellings with antiseptic with a cotton,even looks like he's enjoying it. But my major problem is his eating habit. As I said, before searching the net and finding you guys, I had given him milk-diluted with water. That he used to drink 4-5 spoons a day, sometimes a little vitamin B added to it. Water he drank little bit, but compared to the other pigeons that I read about, he drinks very less.

After I got online and learned about the indigestion milk causes, I stopped giving it.(that is from day before, after a week of the milk-diet).Yesterday after all the struggle, he ate only 2-3 seeds. Then he looked very frightened. Today my husband held him and opened his mouth while I fed him some grains. That's all he had. Then 2-3 spoons of water. Now he's sitting with his head drooped. During daytime he stretches his wings and exercises, cleans his feathers and all. Walks around in the box, feels the sides of the box and simply loves to sit on the coconut husk I have placed in his box. When we hold him he struggles a bit, but feeding him is really an enormous task. He shakes his head so violently that we are scared he might break his neck, and simply refuses to open his mouth.We have to put so much pressure. Today when I placed a saucer with seeds and put his beak to it, he pecked and tossed it and he keeps shaking his head, all of which I am not sure if PMV symptoms?

I will put up some pictures and video tomorrow.

Today the droppings were also very less. I am worried and am wondering if I should go back to milk till he can atleast see, and understand that we are just trying to feed him.

Surya.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Surya, I know it is hard to feed him but he should not have any more milk. Have you tried the soaked cat food/dog food pellets. That will give him some nourishment until he starts eating seed. Try wrapping a towel around him to contain him and when you do get his beak open, place a piece of soaked food at the back of his throat, close his beak, massage his throat gently to help the food go down and then start again. I would try to get at least 4-5 pieces of the soaked food in him every 3 hours today.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

I will try that Maggie,Thanks.Now it's night here,he's asleep. I will get the dog biscuits tomorrow. I wrapped him in the towel and he fought like mad. That's all right because he's ok with holding him. And once we place seed in his mouth, he eats also. It is opening his mouth that he really fights against. I will try to get the video tomorrow. I think it's hurting him to open the mouth because of the swellings on his beak.

Surya


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Try sliding a large paperclip between his mandibles then gently twist it so it forces the beak to be in an open position.......then pop the bit of food or seed in ...and remove the paperclip to let him swallow.... then repeat.


That's a good idea.
The first baby bird I fed in 1985 took myself and two others to feed. One to hold, one open the mouth and one to put the food in. It's amazing how nerve racking it can be. I was always afraid I would hurt the bird. Once you get the hang of it you will see how easy it really is.
It's really,really important that you get food into the bird.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Don't worry Surya-s You are doing a good job. The head tossing is normal. Him fighting you when you try to open his mouth is normal too. I wouldn't worry about PMV. A lot of people on here have experience in pigeons so it is easy for us. My first experience with each case was scary to me. I had a perfectly healthy young pigeon and I thought he was injured and was sick. I fed him bread, which is a no no. We've all started out with the same lack of knowledge. 

When you say he had spoons are you refering to the amount of water he has consumed or are you actually pouring spoons of water into his beak? Just in case, I will repeat myself. 

*Put water in a dish that is deep enough for him to put his whole beak into. I you dip his beak in the water, he will drink on his own. You might have to dip it a few times.* 

When he puts his head in the seeds and throws them around, that is good. He has acknowledged the seeds. If he can see them at all he should eat them soon. If he can't see them you can toss the seeds around with your finger so he can hear them. A wild bird may not understand it's food, but eventually they catch on. 

Dealing with blind birds, you should leave the dishes in the same spot everyday. Tapping the sides of the dish with your finger helps them to get their bearings on their surroundings. 

Julie


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello, 

I have been fighting the pox battle for a long time now. Thuja was recommened by an Indian Vet who works at Vetnex - Dr Vivek. he said to apply it on the pox lesions. 

How bad is the pox on the bird. is it allover the head or are there lesions around the eye only. 

when you are applyying any anti biotic or iodine please check the wings, rear end (around the anus) and wing tips for lesions so u may apply. are there lsesion on the legs


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

turkey said:


> When you say he had spoons are you refering to the amount of water he has consumed or are you actually pouring spoons of water into his beak?
> 
> 
> No. Actually I fill a slightly deep spoon(a table spoon capacity-but deeper) with water and dip his beak in it..he drinks from the spoon. That he has 4-5 times a day.
> ...


Yes, I understood that. He recognises the dish..Also he feels around the surroundings.







warriec said:


> How bad is the pox on the bird. is it allover the head or are there lesions around the eye only.


It's all over the head and beak..but thickly around and over the eyes.

I have got a paste of barley, which can be mixed in water..do you think it's OK? If so, what quantity? Right now, I am going to try the dog biscuits.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*water dish*

Again, I would advise to give him a water dish and let him drink more often. 

From your description, it doesn't sound like he is getting enough water. Water is very important. 

Julie


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

OOOh..I suppose finally some good news!

Today morning itself I started trying to make him eat the soaked dog biscuits.He stopped struggling, I don't know whether because he couldn't, anyway I could open his mouth a little and place the biscuit bit by bit.He didn't eat much, but he seemed to understand that I was only trying to help.The whole day I sat with him and by afternoon also no progress. Then I took small bits of biscuits and water in a filler and pressed it in his mouth.He swallowed, and then swallowed the rice grain I gave him..Suddenly He changed...I couldn't believe the way he was pecking at the grains and seeds in front of him..I don't know, he looked like he had fits or something.He pecked at the seeds frantically! May be he couldnt eat much, but he kept doing it. He buried his whole face in the grain pot! Then after a while he paused. I placed the water pot near his beak-he drank, putting his whole beak inside(for the first time) and splashed water all around! I was so very happy!! (then only I realised I had eaten only a dosa the whole day and while he filled his stomach, mine squirmed!)

Night again I tried to make him eat, but he refused. Hopefully tomorrow he'll eat again.(well, I am still not very sure whether he's actually eating or just burying his face and shaking).His droppings is mostly water now, and whatever soild comes, it's green still. That means his stomach is not well, isn't it? How long will it take for it's digestive system to work properly? Do they eat at night? Are they as alert in the night as during the day? He's mostly sleepy and when I touch him only he shakes his head, as if I woke him suddenly. Is it normal, or is he too weak? He still struggles holding, exercises wings and all, does that mean there's hope?

I am attaching a photo showing the pox on his face.
Surya.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is really a nasty case of pox. I hope you can get fluids and food into this little one. Can you try offering some smaller sized seeds? I think the seeds in the food dish might be too large for the bird to handle.

Terry


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

hi surya, thanks for posting the photo and thanks for helping this little pigeon. what is the pigeon's name anyway?
i am confused about the dog biscuit thing, is it dog food or a dog biscuit? i understand a biscuit to be much bigger than dog food kernels. the size of the dog food to put in his mouth should be about the size of those green things in the seed dish in the photo, i guess they are peas.
when you fed her the biscuits and grain with a "filler" what did you use? can you post a photo of it? what ever you use to deliver the liquid food into her has to go down far enough into her crop so the bird wont aspirate, meaning, so that it wont go down into her lungs (i think). it should go down about 3 inches.

she sounds dehydrated, and weak from hunger. make sure you wrap her in a towel as has been mentioned before, and dont give up on the feeding, if you keep trying you will succeed i know it.  

if her poop is dark green, that is probably starvation poo.
thanks again for helping this little pigeon.

and yes of course there is hope  also can you replace the water bowl with one not so tall?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Suraya,

As he is drinking water on his own try putting a little glucose or honey in it, that will keep his energy up. But he really needs to get enough solid food in his system as well.

Cynthia


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

hi Surya,
Thanks for helping this poor pijie. I'm worried about the pijie starving and being dehydrated, though I know you're trying really hard to do everything you can for him. Have you watched the videos Cynthia attached on hand-feeding? This pigeon should get about 20 small pieces of dog food twice a day in order to get enough nutrition. That would probably be easier for him to digest right now than those big seeds.
Aias mentioned tube feeding directly into the crop, though I think he meant to say the tube needs to go in about 3 cm (not inches!) (when we use a 1 ml syringe, it goes in to about the 0.5 ml mark).
Given the pigeon has diarrhea, that means the pigeon is losing a lot of water and is even at more risk for dehydration. The sleepiness you describe sounds like dehydration. You can give water with a little salt and sugar, or a pediatric electrolyte solution to help with that. 
When he starts pecking at the seeds (supplying smaller seeds like Terry said is better), just try to watch to see if he's swallowing any, you should be able to tell if you watch closely. 
Usually you can buy metronidazole in the pharmacies in India, have you tried?
good luck with everything!
Sabina


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Surya-s, thanks for posting the pictures, this is a nasty case for sure. I would leave small seeds and water for the bird in case it wants to self-feed or water, but I would hand feed the bird twice a day. If you soak the kibble/biscuit in a bowl of water so that it absorbs some water it will aid in helping the bird to remain hydrated. The size of the dog food isn't terribly important as you can break appropriately sized pieces to place inside the bird's mouth. 

You can wrap a hand/dish towel or pillow case folded lengthwise and then wrap around the shoulders and wings so the head is poking out. No need to do it too tightly, just enough to keep the wings at the side and free up both hands. Then w/one hand reaching over the head from the back, hold the beak between thumb and fore fingers. With the other hand, use one of your fingers to gently push up on the upper beak at the tip and this will get the beak open. With the other hand, use the fingers to adjust the grasp so that the beak remains open. If the bird shakes its' head, let it and then grasp again
and continue w/what you need to do.

Now you can push the food gently towards the back of the mouth with your finger and allow the bird to swallow him/herself. They get to feeling bad enough w/the pox that they don't want to eat and that's going to be their undoing w/the virus.

I'm still hoping that you will be able to get some Flagyl/Metronidazole for this
bird, it's a good precaution to take when they have poxvirus.

fp


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words and advice. The seeds aren't as big as they seem in the photo. The biggest of them is green peas. The dog biscutis are a bit big-so I broke them. The filler I meant as in the ink filler..? It's little long and thin. Today he's much better in eating. As we doubted yesterday, though he was acting like he's eating, he wasn't. So today I handfed him a lot of seeds(yes,Julie's advice, Cynthia's video and fp's instructions helped quite a bit) in the morning('a lot' in his standards-may be 10-15 in numbers).After each seed, I gave him a sip of water also. Yes, I took a shorter cup for the water. But his poop hasn't improved much, or his sleepiness. May be by today evening it'll be better. Is diarrhea dangerous?(i will make sure he drinks, even then?)He sneezes after he drinks! I heard having salt isn't good for birds?Is it true?And I have this barley paste,which should be mixed with boiling water.Good for kids-Is it good for pigeons?

As for the pox, it's starting to dry up.In the medical shops nearby I couldn't get Metronidazole,I will try again today.

Again, thanks for all the encouragement. But for you guys, may be I would have given up on the feeding part because I didn't know of the diet,methods etc. His name is Pravuty.

Surya.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

great job on hand feeding pravuty!
i have no idea what the filler device looks like but it sounds like it might work. i am not sure 10-15 is enough seeds, unless you are giving him that amount a few times a day. if you can blend/grind some of the seeds and/or dog biscuits into a paste, not very thick, more soupy than thick and use your filler to feed him that would be best. make sure that you stick it in far enough about 3.5 cm, (not inches  ) and make sure his neck is straight, if you do it right you should feel very little resistance, dont force it in. do about quarter of a cup, or 2 ounces, or 0.06 liters.

yes diarrhea is dangerous, pigeons drink much more water than other birds, when they get dehydrated their body cant digest food and they start to shut down. one of the symptoms of dehydration is lethargy and if he still has diarrhea then he needs to drink lots water. it is good that he knows where his water dish or cup is as he needs to have access to it at all times. if he is drinking water on his own dont worry about the sneezing. dont worry about giving him water after each seed they normally drink after they are done with their meal. and yes salt is not good for them. keep up the good work  and if you can, please post a photo of your filler, i am very curious as to what it looks like.  

thanks surya


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

surya-s said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and advice. The seeds aren't as big as they seem in the photo. The biggest of them is green peas. The dog biscutis are a bit big-so I broke them. The filler I meant as in the ink filler..? It's little long and thin. Today he's much better in eating. As we doubted yesterday, though he was acting like he's eating, he wasn't. So today I handfed him a lot of seeds(yes,Julie's advice, Cynthia's video and fp's instructions helped quite a bit) in the morning('a lot' in his standards-may be 10-15 in numbers).After each seed, I gave him a sip of water also. Yes, I took a shorter cup for the water. But his poop hasn't improved much, or his sleepiness. May be by today evening it'll be better. Is diarrhea dangerous?(i will make sure he drinks, even then?)He sneezes after he drinks! I heard having salt isn't good for birds?Is it true?And I have this barley paste,which should be mixed with boiling water.Good for kids-Is it good for pigeons?
> 
> As for the pox, it's starting to dry up.In the medical shops nearby I couldn't get Metronidazole,I will try again today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Surya, sounds like s/he's coming around the corner w/the virus if the lesions are beginning to dry up. I would stay the course 
with the hand feeding if it's being successful as the least stressful and invasive for the bird and you for that matter. The 'ink filler' idea doesn't sound like a good idea to me especially if used previously w/ink.

Diarrhea isn't good for the pigeon as it will lose body fluids and become dehydrated. There is some irregularity w/the droppings while the virus is running its' course, also, the bird hasn't been feeding normally over the course of the time it was w/you and no doubt before. So in this respect, it's 
system may be re-adjusting to the idea of having food in it. I'd give it a couple of days to see how it goes. We do use water w/sugar and salt when re-hydrating a bird, that would be a pinch of each to an 8 oz. cup of water.
You could make a mixture of this and use for the drinking water to help
w/fluid loss from the diarrhea. If you can post a picture of the droppings
this might be helpful as well. 

My pox birds sneezed alot, Surya-s, so I wouldn't be too worried about this unless you think there is something particularly off about it. The sleepiness is understandable also because the bird is fighting off a viral infection. If you could post all of the ingredients to the Barley paste, this would be helpful. Again, I'd continue w/the hand feeding as being less likely to have any adverse effects for now. 

fp


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

hi surya any updates?


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

My Pravutty died today morning.

By Saturday and Sunday, he was showing considerable improvement-ate enough seeds and grains, drank water with glucose frequently. Just the sleepiness was still there. Even Monday morning, he was looking good. I spent a lot of time with him, hours together, talking and trying to cheer him up. His droppings were becoming normal. But when I went to feed him Monday afternoon something was terribly wrong with him. He could not stand, looked weak and his head kept falling to one side. That side, he could not move his legs or wings. Poor, poor thing, he looked terrible. But he still kept eating and drinking. I don't know, may be there was indigestion also-his droppings again became green.

Tuesday, the same condition..I was so upset, but somehow I thought I can still bring him back to health. Today morning he was breathing and when I gave him water, he drank, he even tried to flap his wings! I was sure he was becoming allright. I placed his head comfortably, supported his body and went to my room for may be 10 minutes. When I came back, he was lying with with his wings in flying action, dead. Could not control my grief. we buried him along with all his favourite coconut husk, towels and seeds. I cried a lot, can't help feeling guilty that may be if I had made him eat as soon as I got him, and if I was a little more knowledgeable of birds, I could have saved him. He wanted to live. Wanted to fly, see the beauty of the world. He was waiting for this horrible disease to go. Put up a great fight. But went at last. May be in the last two days and nights, in the constant sleep that he was in, he must have been dreaming sbout those small flights he had taken, the images stored in him before the blindness..And now he left and took a free flight to the heavens.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My hear felt sympathy.
I'm glad he spent his final days in your loving care.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

surya-s said:


> My Pravutty died today morning.
> 
> 
> When I came back, he was lying with with his wings in flying action, dead. Could not control my grief. we buried him along with all his favourite coconut husk, towels and seeds.
> ...



Surya-s,
Please don't feel guilty. You did the best you could to help him. Without you there to help him, he would have died a terrible death. You loved him and kept him safe -- bless you. You helped to give him his wings to heaven in the best way you could.

Pravutty is truly free now, you described it so well. 

Feather hugs and tears,
Flitsnowzoom


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

oh surya i am so sorry. we just lost coco a couple of weeks ago, it happens to all of us. thank you for caring and loving pravutty what you wrote is very beautiful.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Surya, I am so sorry. Pravutty had a quality of life with you that he would not have had if you had not rescued him. I always comfort myself when we have a rescue die by thinking that at least he was not eaten by a predator and knew that someone loved him.

All we can ever do for sick pigeons is try and you certainly did that.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Surya,
I am so sorry. It's so hard when we think things are getting better, and then all of a sudden, things go downhill so fast. It is just so crushing, especially after you have tried so very hard. I am so impressed with the care you gave to Pravutty, please don't feel badly. We all make mistakes, especially when new to taking care of pigeons. You did your very best with a very sick pigeon.
Take care,
Sabina


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Surya-s, what a beautiful heart Pravutty was welcomed into when in need of
caring, nurturance and safe harbor. Pravutty was in need and you didn't fail or miss a beat in attending to these new (for you) and special needs. You both
shared a very special time w/each other, thank you for taking this on.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

surya-s said:


> He wanted to live. Wanted to fly, see the beauty of the world. He was waiting for this horrible disease to go. Put up a great fight. But went at last. May be in the last two days and nights, in the constant sleep that he was in, he must have been dreaming sbout those small flights he had taken, the images stored in him before the blindness..And now he left and took a free flight to the heavens.


Surya,

Your words really touched me.

You put up a great fight as well.

I'm so sorry for such a sad outcome, but you did your best and you did a wonderful job helping Pravutty.

Linda


----------

